# Canadian OTA



## WNY-Sports (Mar 13, 2007)

Is their a way to get Canadian OTA chanels, I live near the boarder and would like them in the guide particulary CBC for Hockey Night In Canada. I have an HR20, if I could get the HD feed that would even be beter.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think the service that provides D* with the guide info includes Canadian channels, eh? 

Can you only get the Canadian stations via your Tv's tuner, I assume?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Try this: http://www.canadian-tv.com


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

WNY-Sports said:


> Is their a way to get Canadian OTA chanels, I live near the boarder and would like them in the guide particulary CBC for Hockey Night In Canada. I have an HR20, if I could get the HD feed that would even be beter.


This web site has both US and Canandian over the air stations. It's already set up for Buffalo. 
http://www.2150.com/broadcast/defau...rue&show_low_power=False&action=Show+Stations

I grew up in Niagara Falls watching Hockey Night in Canada. Good Luck!


----------



## Btasme (Oct 26, 2006)

WNY-Sports said:


> Is their a way to get Canadian OTA chanels, I live near the boarder and would like them in the guide particulary CBC for Hockey Night In Canada. I have an HR20, if I could get the HD feed that would even be beter.


I'm in Hamburg and CBC tunes to UHF Ch. 20 and comes on OTA at ch. 5.1. Hockey night in Canada comes in great HD!! Usually just the first game at 7:00 and upconverted at 10:00 game. It'e been HD for 2 years now and comes in just as good as HDNET games.


----------



## WNY-Sports (Mar 13, 2007)

Btasme said:


> I'm in Hamburg and CBC tunes to UHF Ch. 20 and comes on OTA at ch. 5.1. Hockey night in Canada comes in great HD!! Usually just the first game at 7:00 and upconverted at 10:00 game. It'e been HD for 2 years now and comes in just as good as HDNET games.


Do you know if I can get this channel added to my Direct Tv Guide so I can tune it with my hr20 receiver? Or can I only get the HD feed through my tv tuner only?


----------



## Btasme (Oct 26, 2006)

WNY-Sports said:


> Do you know if I can get this channel added to my Direct Tv Guide so I can tune it with my hr20 receiver? Or can I only get the HD feed through my tv tuner only?


Don't know how ota works with Direct tv but on dish you can manually add it and it comes thru as a Digital Service channel.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Only through your TV tuner since the Canadian stations aren't available in the guide.


----------

